

Man Says Twins Who Sued Facebook 'Backstabbed' Him, Sues for Settlement Money - speek
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/winklevoss-twins-sued-partner-backstabbed/story?id=12381904

======
comatose_kid
Cool that grellas is quoted within :)

